# WOC: Make Up For Ever (MUFE) discussion



## lilchocolatema (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey ladies,

How many of you wear MUFE?? Their line is amazing!!!  Just wanted to see how many of you love the line and what your favorite items are!  Their products have AMAZING quality and they last forever!!

I did a HUGE collabo with them on a caramel sista (NC45) last week and I'll be putting up a step by step picture tutorial with them, I know you'll love it!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't own anything by them but I want to go to the NYC store to check out the line; have you visited that store?  Do you know if they carry the traincases?


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 26, 2007)

You are going to lose it in that store.  Last time I was there, they didn't have any traincases.

I love their products!!!

Foundation Primer is a dream!


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Jul 26, 2007)

ughh..im soo lookin for it(as well as Ben Nye) , but i cant seem to find it here in baltimore.
any suggestions?


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 26, 2007)

i tested out alot of their stuff in sephora and went crazy how vibrant and beautiful it all was..cant wait to buy some of their eyeshadows and star powders


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 26, 2007)

i LOVE mufe! AMAZING stuff!!!!!


----------



## devin (Jul 26, 2007)

i have been testing a lot of their products at sephora and they have a lot great things! i definitely want to try the concealer palettes, flash color palette, and the all matte primer. i will be trying more things really soon!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 26, 2007)

I love MUFE! The AquaEyes liners, the false lashes....the eyeshadow colors are so beautiful.

want to get:

the new Diamond Shadow (at sephora)
Glitter
Diamond Powder
Super Lip gloss


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 26, 2007)

I've never tried it but I definitely want to.
I kinda get stuck in the "if it isn't broke don't fix it" rut.
I'm always hesistant to try to lines because what if I don't like them.
Then I feel like I've wasted my money.
But slowly but surely I'm venturing out.
I've tried Becca and Ben Nye and so far so good.
When I try MUFE, I'll let you guys know.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 26, 2007)

I had to get the Super Matte Loose Powder after the raves here.


----------



## captodometer (Jul 27, 2007)

I love MUFE blush in Tangerine.  I also have the face/body foundation in shade 18: I love the finish of the foundation but I absolutely hate the way it smells.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 27, 2007)

My Education Specialist told us that the products in the NYC store are different from the ones in Sephora.  The NYC boutique sells most of the stuff you can get at Sephora, but the rest of the products are from the Pro line.  I really wanna go there and check it out, but I'd need to save a loooooot a money.

I'm addicted to:
Mat Velvet+ #75
F&B(on other clients, it's not oil free yet so I only wear it sometimes)
Aqua Eyes 
Star Powders
Eye Seal
Aqua Lips
Fascination Glosses, I especially love #10 and the purple one, i can't recall the number right now.

The All Mat primer is okay, but not worth $45 IMO, even with a discount.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 27, 2007)

I just HATE the prices...boo


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 27, 2007)

^^For the most part, they aren't that bad considering the size of the products and the amount of pigment. They're 30-45% pure pigment, which is alot.  Industry standard is 20%.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0o_r0qish* 

 
_ughh..im soo lookin for it(as well as Ben Nye) , but i cant seem to find it here in baltimore.
any suggestions?_

 
The closest place for you would be Sephora at Columbia Mall...they are usually well stocked there.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0o_r0qish* 

 
_ughh..im soo lookin for it(as well as Ben Nye) , but i cant seem to find it here in baltimore.
any suggestions?_

 
Check local theatre supply stores.  You can also get online..... There are swatches on Specktra...


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jul 27, 2007)

Love It!!!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 27, 2007)

im obsessed with their *Mat Velvet + foundation (im C40 in studio fixpowder and a 55 in MV+)*. ive been ranting and raving about it. its so matte and waterproof, and stays perfect through the day, even through sweating! i also have *DUO mat compact* which i use to set and carry along with me.

im obsessed with the *star powders. *absolutely gorgeous. im collecting them all.

once i find a palette to fit the shadows, you betcha im gonna start on those too


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_^^For the most part, they aren't that bad considering the size of the products and the amount of pigment. They're 30-45% pure pigment, which is alot.  Industry standard is 20%._

 
Thanks, you are going to make me visit Sephora asap.


----------



## cocoabeauty (Jul 27, 2007)

I've got a few of the star powders and while I'm always tempted by their line @ sephora and I also find their e/s to be extremely pigmented, they appear a bit chalky on my NW45 skin tone. I have the same problem with NARS and people always rave about their shadows as well. Please share any tips you have for making these products go on without the chalky appearence. Also, I would love to see the NYC store as I find sephora to be lacking in their product selection.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jul 27, 2007)

I LOOOVE the star powders.....my favorite is the turquoise!!!!!


----------



## Bronxcutie (Jul 28, 2007)

I like their waterproof Eyebrow Corrector.  I have their black waterproof pencil eyeliner as well.  I think my next item from them will be the face and body foundation for the fall.  I do NOT do foundation in the summer, lol


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_
Foundation Primer is a dream!_

 
Agreed!! I also love the Face & Body, e/s and blushes, star powders, and aqua liners.  I really need to try their lippies!


----------



## erynnj (Jul 28, 2007)

i FREAKING LOVE IT my fav shadow is #92 
heres a pic of me wearing it


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 29, 2007)

i love number 92, it's so much fun!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erynnj* 

 
_i FREAKING LOVE IT my fav shadow is #92 
heres a pic of me wearing it



_

 
HOT


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_I don't own anything by them but I want to go to the NYC store to check out the line; have you visited that store? Do you know if they carry the traincases?_

 
MUFE does carry train cases. They come in Silver and Black and have the usual rows on the top that fold out and then in the bottom the foam piece can be maneuvered and arranged to hold different size cosmetics. 

It was 200 dollars when I checked (Canadian Dollars).
But I just went to Zellers instead and bought one for 26 dollars that was just as good.


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erynnj* 

 
_i FREAKING LOVE IT my fav shadow is #92 
heres a pic of me wearing it



_

 
Thanks girl! I was looking EVERYWHERE for your FOTD using this color (probably should have just asked you, huh? haha!). LOVE IT!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 2, 2007)

Im dying to try the creme shadows in navy and that deep cherry red. creme shadows are a HG of mine, so I'd love to add these to that list.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks MAC_Pixie04 & Love Always Ivy

I purchased the MAT Velvet+ on Monday & I’m lovin’ it!
I wore it yesterday in 90degree heat, sweated like a beast & it stayed on w/o my face getting super shiny.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 6, 2007)

So I just got some new Diamond Shadows, a bottle of Eye Seal and a new waterproof cream liner/shadow in Gratis.

The diamond shadows are BEAUTIFUL, especially wet with Eye Seal, they make the eye look dewy and fresh but last forever.

The new cream liner/shadow is okay, but IMO Stila Smudgepots are better.


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 11, 2007)

Yesterday I went to Sephora in NYC and purchased the concealer palette and the matte velvet + I must admit the coverage is excellent and it really controlled the shine!


----------



## TenaE (Aug 13, 2007)

I just got the MUFE Matte Velvet and Duo Matte Powder and am loving it. The eyeliners look pretty so can't wait to try those out next!


----------



## aziza (Aug 13, 2007)

I bought the concealer palette in #5 for my kit but I love it so much! I'm buying another and keeping this one to myself...it's awesome! 

I also have the Super Mat Powder in #12 and I'm blown away by it! It's truly translucent. I've tried every loose powder I could get my hands on (including Ben Nye Neutral Set) and this is the only one that hasn't left me looking ashy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes my kness buckle when I take a glance at the price but it's soooo worth it! I love MUFE.


----------



## honeyjr (Sep 17, 2007)

Another #92 eyeshadow owner here! Aside from MAC, I've been going nuts over this line. 
I also have #5 orange coral, #147 metallic midnight blue &  #101 a light neutral for highlighting .
Star powders - I have about 7 of them, and 1 diamond powder which makes one of my dark blue eyeshadows a really neat shiny metallic colour. An aqua lip liner #9c, the eye & lip seals, and the only eye makeup remover my lids will tolerate - Sens Eyes.
I know their stuff's pricey but the quality of the products really is exceptional.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 20, 2007)

Damn, I must be really late on this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got to check these out. And that purple shadow looks so hot!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TenaE* 

 
_I just got the MUFE Matte Velvet and Duo Matte Powder and am loving it. The eyeliners look pretty so can't wait to try those out next!_

 
Do you use these two products together? I have pale oily skin and hve been thinking of trying this line for foundation. Do you recommend the primers? For some odd reason my neck is very white and my face is darker, a little red. I use sunscreen and do not go out in the sun. I have tried other correctives and I really don't see a difference aside from the fact they make me even more shiny. I want an even look but if I match my foundation to my face it's too dark for my neck. Any suggestions?


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Sep 21, 2007)

I adore their F&B liquid foundation.  Funnily enough, their brow filler brush is the best I've ever used.


----------



## devin (Oct 4, 2007)

I must say that I also love the mat velvet + foundation. it went on really smooth and gave great coverage. I am nc45 and was 70 in the mat velvet +. This will be on my next to purchase list.


----------



## lanise1328 (Oct 4, 2007)

Woo Baby! It seems to me MUFE is one of the best lines. I will have to check them out. Thanks Guys!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Oct 5, 2007)

Oooh MUFE... you girls are lucky that it's available over there! There isn't a single place in all of Australia that stocks it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For me though, I have...

- Face and Body foundation in #20 (really lovely... never cakey... only complaint is it seems to wipe out my concealer so I have to apply it AFTER my foundation now??)

- Full cover concealer in #2 and #6... yup.. I should be a #4... (doesn't budge and covers super well... only face and body foundation application seems to remove it for some reason haha)

- The highlight/contour palette. Love! Very useful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Wanting to try: The Liquid Lift foundation!! I know this stuff has tonnes more coverage than Face and Body coz I had a sample of it! Too bad the MA gave me a colour WAY too dark for my face... (#3 for this NW15? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) coz I was hoping to use it and only it in place of having to apply concealer which I have to mix to colour match to my skin everry single time! 

For those of you who have tried Liquid Lift... what do you think of it? And any NW15 girls out there who also use it? I'm looking at #1... but really not sure- and I have issues getting a sample since this isn't even in Australia!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't bring myself to get really interested in Makeup Forever. Their product packaging is too boring for me. Maybe if i go to Sephora, it'll be better because I can see the colors directly rather than judging by the packaging.


----------



## komischkatze (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been contemplating trying their 5 camouflage cream palette but it's not exactly cheap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wear NW15 studio finish concealer now but I really need more color correct (dark brownish purple under eye circles and a rather noticable greenish vein under my left eye... most annoying). I just don't know which one to get! Maybe the #1? I'll probably try a cheaper color corrector first I suppose but I'll have to study up some more.

I definitely want to try star powder. I've heard only good things about it.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Just think everyone, Sephora only carries about 30% of their whole line.


----------



## Hessah (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG!! It's my fav brand.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have:
*all matt primer *
*corrective makeup base*
*mat valvet foundatin*
*liquid lift foundation*
*concealer palette*
*full cover *
*eye seal*
*shine-on compact powder*
*mat valvet powder*
*2 diamond powder*
*4 star powder*
*20 eye shadow*
*aqua eyes in 1L and 5L*
*aqua cream liner in 6L*
*Fascinating Lip Gloss* (can't remember the #)
*matte lip*
*glossy full >> the first product I hated from MUFE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*sculpting blush in # 2*
*Nylon brush # 5 and 6*

*Yeah.. I'm MUFE addict
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## dee2404 (Oct 7, 2007)

I  like the Make up Store after I discovered it when I travelled to asia. I particularily like their microshadows and their very own magazine because it showcases how creative you can get and inspires. I'm not too fond of the concealers though (from muf) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they're too thick when I try to blend.
*eta* I just realized that I am mixing up too different brands, one is The Make up Store and the other is Make up Forever, sorry but I give Make up Forever a thumbs down!!! and MUS two thumbs up!!!
(sorry for the confusion!!)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 9, 2007)

so I changed my mind. I went into Sephora (knowing that i could try the products firsthand) and I like a lot of the shadows.

They were really pretty. I liked this glittery hot pink shadow the most. When I get some money, I'll buy some.


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 11, 2007)

Never used anything from their line but the stuff looks amazing!


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm going to MUFE Monday..I've played with the colors a few weeks ago. I'm somewhat tired of MAC and I want to try something NEW. So can someone, anyone tell me what to get first. I'm into e/s.. Also, I can't find a great foundation to match me. I went to Sephora and I went through all the makeup lines to find a match. Normally I guess, I wear NW45 but as of lately, I guess, I've lighten up. Let a sista know!!


----------



## aeni (Oct 13, 2007)

I like a few of their products.  Once I finish a good portion of my shadows, I'll invest in theirs b/c you get more product for your buck.  I also only wear the Full Cover as it takes way less time to fix my under eyes.  

Also, myself and the rest of my class can call ahead of time and practice and use any of their testers products as long as I bring a model and my brushes.  They're the only company in town that does that!


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_- Face and Body foundation in #20 (really lovely... never cakey... only complaint is it seems to wipe out my concealer so I have to apply it AFTER my foundation now??)

- Full cover concealer in #2 and #6... yup.. I should be a #4... (doesn't budge and covers super well... only face and body foundation application seems to remove it for some reason haha)

- The highlight/contour palette. Love! Very useful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





For those of you who have tried Liquid Lift... what do you think of it? And any NW15 girls out there who also use it? I'm looking at #1... but really not sure- and I have issues getting a sample since this isn't even in Australia!!!_

 

MUFE's F&B is a staple in my kit, whenever I'm applying it to someone on whom I have concealer, I pat the foundation with a sponge and don't swipe because that definitely removes the concealer, if you use a makeup brush, then pat in the foundation and pat it in with your ring finger to blend, works everytime when I'm using it.

I've worn the lift foundation, it definitely has a lot more coverage than F&B and isn't as matte as Mat Velvet +, I like to use it mixed with some metalizer to add some natural dewiness and shiny. But unless your skin is REALLY dry (and I don't know how old you are), don't use the Lift foundation everyday, it could sag your skin prematurely because of the lifting agent. This was what my makeup teacher always said in class when one of the girls loved the finish of the Lift Foundation, she said it was ok to use occasionally, but definitely not an everyday foundation for twenty somethings. It was, after all, designed for more mature skin.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 22, 2007)

So...remember back when I said that I did a tutorial/photo shoot with MUFE products?? Well, I just debuted the tutorial on my blog.  Here's the link:

http://scandalousbeauty.blogspot.com...exclusive.html

Hope it helps!


----------



## crystal_gale (Nov 14, 2007)

i love the star powders..super pigmented and stays put..it's just hard remembering the names of the shades since it's in numbers haha


----------



## lovely333 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Woc Mufe*

ok so I am tired of looking unnatural and want to try the mufe face and body foundation everyone raves about. I went to Sephora today and tried on some but the colors in the store were limited. I normally wear mac nc50. So my question is have any of you tried it and what do you think? Also what shade are you? i think she used shade 44


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Woc Mufe*

I'm working up the cash to buy it because I absolutely love it. Better than MACs FaB though MACs is cheaper. I forgot my shade but it was PERFECT for me (I'm like an NC45/50 (depending on the season) with a few hints of red but mostly yellow undertones) It's not thick but it reall does give noticeable coverage and it evens out my skin. It's not cakey at all. It's a wonderful foundation. Get some.


----------



## lovely333 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Woc Mufe*

Thanks I wore it around all day yesterday and liked it. My skin looked really nice, very smooth. Some mild shine but still ok. It was like 101 outside. My face started itching around my jaw line towards the middle of the night but that could have been a number of different things.


----------



## sweetface (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Woc Mufe*

There is shade 46 (which is what I wear) and I was matched to Mac mineralize satinfinish in nc 50 as well, so it should be good for you.


----------



## captodometer (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Woc Mufe*

I am NC50 in Studio Fix and Studio Tint, in the winter I wear C7: I don't get any lighter but I get less orange, if that makes sense.  I wear MUFE shade 18, or occasionally shade 12.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Woc Mufe*

I had to laugh at the title of this thread.  Newbies on the site probably wonder what strange language we speak here. lol


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Woc Mufe*

i have some and love love love it.  It blends seamlessly into the skin...it does have some sheen to it but I was looking for a foundation to help with a dewy face.  I blend it with a kabki brush and it's awesome....hth


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Woc Mufe*

I recently read, though can't for life of me remember where, that Alek Wek mixes MAC's Select Tint in the darkest shade (that would be NW45) with MUFE foundation.  I dont' recall if she mentioned what shade of MUFE though.  I imagine that would be a great combo.  A bit of colour, SPF and moisture from the MAC Select Tint, as well as the pigmentation from the MUFE.

Also, for those who are interested in giving it a shot, the MUFE HD Foundation is now available in a range of darker colours.  Let me know what you think if you try it out.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Woc Mufe*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I had to laugh at the title of this thread.  Newbies on the site probably wonder what strange language we speak here. lol_

 
That would be me.  Took me about two days to figure out what WOC meant and another day to figure out what Mufe meat.  I got it now though!  Wealth of information on these boards!


----------



## Nox (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Woc Mufe*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I had to laugh at the title of this thread.  Newbies on the site probably wonder what strange language we speak here. lol_

 
I know, LOL.  If read out loud, it sounds like Klingon.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jun 30, 2009)

Any new discoveries ladies and gents?


----------



## SoSoSteph (Jun 30, 2009)

i just purchased the Makeup Forever Face & Body Foundation and I love it.

Just for reference I am #44.

MAC NC/50.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 30, 2009)

I am a fan!!!! It all started with the imfamous #92 and went from there. I have mainly their eyeshadows though their HD foundation has been whispering my name lately. When I need a MUFE fix I go to the Sephora in South Beach. They carry the extended MUFE line unlike the Sephora at Aventura Mall.



Currently own
#92
#83
#309 (diamond shadow)
#168
#58
#167
#72


Difficult to explain the colors but the pigmentation is AMAZING!!!! My sister was visiting here last week and saw me rocking #92. She then dragged me to a Sephora to pick one up!!!


----------



## macgirl3121 (Jun 30, 2009)

I recently purchased Mat Velvet + in #70 and I love it. My MAC foundations have gone unloved and unused since I found this.

HD Elixer is my new crack for real. I used it for 2 days and I forced myself to stop using it until I have a back up bottle on the way from Sephora. This stuff is so awesome. My skin was softer and more hydrated than I can ever remember. I'll be ordering my backup bottle in 2 weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Normally my skin is pretty oily but I have been using Retin A which has made my skin more dry in places.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 30, 2009)

i love MUFE and i need to holla at some of those eyeshadows and blushes, but MAC collections are mostly on the up this year and when it comes down to it, i'm going for mac.

i digress. 

i have worn their HD foundation since December and it's the best thing that's ever happened to my face, lol. however, my skin gets oily after like an hour of having on makeup (it doesn't matter who it's by). 
because of this, i thought about getting their Matte Velvet foundation, but when i saw it in the store, it is waaaaaay too small for me. i wear makeup twice a day because i work two jobs. one bottle of the HD lasts 2-3 months and the Matte Velvet looks like i'll finish it in 3 weeks.

anyways, what i'm trying to ask is which foundation would you recommend that will give me great, natural looking coverage, leave me with a little less shine, and will last about as long as the HD?

thanks in advance


----------



## macgirl3121 (Jun 30, 2009)

They both are the same size , 1.01 oz, and you don't need to use a lot at all. Really, give Mat Velvet + a shot.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macgirl3121* 

 
_They both are the same size , 1.01 oz, and you don't need to use a lot at all. Really, give Mat Velvet + a shot._

 
right after i posted that, i thought, "maybe i should check the product weight first..." lol.

but yeah, i think i will. if it DOES end up running out quicker, ah well. as long as it works out better.

thanks


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 1, 2009)

I recently bought Mat Velvet in #60 and it's completely amazing! I was initially worried because I have really oily skin and it's expensive. I was using SFF anyways which is the same size and only a couple bucks less. The foundation is super pigmented and a little goes a long way. This stuff is great and I highly recommend it!


----------



## pheonix phire (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0o_r0qish* 

 
_ughh..im soo lookin for it(as well as Ben Nye) , but i cant seem to find it here in baltimore.
any suggestions?_

 
check out out this post from Every Day Roco she pretty much tells you everything i would have about ben nye.

and mufe can be bought at sephora or online at the mufe website.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jul 8, 2009)

Just FYI, if you really use a ton of foundation the MUFE boutique in NYC sells  most (if not all) of their foundations in 1 liter bottles.  It would probably save you a ton of money.  You should call the store and inquire!  The number is somewhere on their main website.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I seriously feel you, MUFE foundations have changed my life.  Sometimes i mix HD and F&B for a glossy, medium-full coverage affect.  i also received a sample of the primer #6 (the yellow-beige one) and sometimes mix it with Mat Velvet to eliminate some of the redness (I wear #44).  One way or the other, MUFE is the best!!!!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_i love MUFE and i need to holla at some of those eyeshadows and blushes, but MAC collections are mostly on the up this year and when it comes down to it, i'm going for mac.

i digress. 

i have worn their HD foundation since December and it's the best thing that's ever happened to my face, lol. however, my skin gets oily after like an hour of having on makeup (it doesn't matter who it's by). 
because of this, i thought about getting their Matte Velvet foundation, but when i saw it in the store, it is waaaaaay too small for me. i wear makeup twice a day because i work two jobs. one bottle of the HD lasts 2-3 months and the Matte Velvet looks like i'll finish it in 3 weeks.

anyways, what i'm trying to ask is which foundation would you recommend that will give me great, natural looking coverage, leave me with a little less shine, and will last about as long as the HD?

thanks in advance _


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Just FYI, if you really use a ton of foundation the MUFE boutique in NYC sells  most (if not all) of their foundations in 1 liter bottles.  It would probably save you a ton of money.  You should call the store and inquire!  The number is somewhere on their main website.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I seriously feel you, MUFE foundations have changed my life.  Sometimes i mix HD and F&B for a glossy, medium-full coverage affect.  i also received a sample of the primer #6 (the yellow-beige one) and sometimes mix it with Mat Velvet to eliminate some of the redness (I wear #44).  One way or the other, MUFE is the best!!!!!_

 
you are asking for so much trouble by informing me of ONE LITER foundation bottles!!! lol i think i just might look into that... eventually.

well, since posting that i bought the Mat Velvet (i wrote a gushing review of it in another MUFE post yesterday) and i think it's so much better for those that have oily skin and probably need more coverage.

but omg i don't know how you people do it, knowing what to mix with what and what tones down what and what enhances what. the guy at sephora was trying to explain how to use the concealer palette but all he got back was


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_i love MUFE and i need to holla at some of those eyeshadows and blushes, but MAC collections are mostly on the up this year and when it comes down to it, i'm going for mac.

i digress. 

i have worn their HD foundation since December and it's the best thing that's ever happened to my face, lol. however, my skin gets oily after like an hour of having on makeup (it doesn't matter who it's by). 
because of this, i thought about getting their Matte Velvet foundation, but when i saw it in the store, it is waaaaaay too small for me. i wear makeup twice a day because i work two jobs. one bottle of the HD lasts 2-3 months and the Matte Velvet looks like i'll finish it in 3 weeks.

anyways, what i'm trying to ask is which foundation would you recommend that will give me great, natural looking coverage, leave me with a little less shine, and will last about as long as the HD?

thanks in advance _

 
The matte velvet foundation does come in a really small bottle but it is super pigmented so a little bit goes a long way. I have been wearing it for years and one bottle will last me for 5-6 months. It sounds perfect for what you are looking for... I would at least try a sample of it.

I struggle now though... you see I adore the new HD foundation so much that I have been cheating on matte velvet... I feel so guilty because matte velvet is my true love... but the HD just rocks my world


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Strawberrymold* 

 
_I struggle now though... you see I adore the new HD foundation so much that I have been cheating on matte velvet... I feel so guilty because matte velvet is my true love... but the HD just rocks my world
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Welcome to the darkside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've been pushing hd on everyone who will listen. I will use this and only this until I die. I love mufe for not irritating my sensitive skin. I'm not always into shadows, but I have several of them and they are out of this world. 
The sculpting powder is amazing, also.


----------



## makeba (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Any new discoveries ladies and gents?_

 
I have the MUFE 170 HD foundation and i love it becuz it doesnt give me that orange face later in the day. I would love to try the Matte Velvet MUFE foundation so what would you suggest?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Any new discoveries ladies and gents?_

 

I am currently in love with the eyebrow corrector. I bought it at the boutique about 2 or 3 weeks ago and it has saved my life. Ok, not that serious, but still. I messed up my brows something awful the last time I tweezed and this stuff is amazing. You only need the absolute tiniest drop and it truly is waterproof. I will always use this even when my brows grow back.


----------



## makeba (Aug 4, 2009)

i went to sephora over the weekend and tried #65 in matte velvet mufe foundation and its really nice. i thought #60 was a match from looking on the sephora website but surely testing them in person is best. i cant wait to pick this up!!! it really helped my t-zone. i also got a sample of the mufe clear primer and its love also.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 19, 2009)

I am 178 in HD what shade would I be in MV?


----------



## sugypop1 (Nov 21, 2009)

Has anyone tried the eye seal?


----------



## AngellFace (Nov 24, 2009)

I got a sample of the mat velvet in 75 and LOVE it! It is the closest match to my actual skin color, MAC is ok, but this match is dead on. Anyway, my question is what powder should I use over it, I see Duo Mat and Velvet Finish. I've never used a liquid foundation, only the MAC Studio Fix powder so it's gonna be a whole new world for me. Btw, I prefer pressed powders to loose and my skin is very oily. Thanks


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 25, 2010)

*MUFE HD blushes*

Have any of you gorgeous WOC tried them yet and if so which shade(s) did you buy?


----------



## macgirl3121 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I purchased First Kiss soley on the review of TheAccidentalBeauty (YT name). I have not had a chance to use it yet. I can't post a link right now to YT. I'm @ work and YT is blocked because it's "not appropiate". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyhoo, I can post a link to Karlasugar's swatches. Here ya go ->

Guest Swatcher: MUFE HD Blush - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself

Edit: Here is the link to teh Sephora review page with a link to TheAccidentalBeauty's YT video

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...egoryId=C13402


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Thank you for that. I just had a quick look and found Accidental Beauty's review (and pic). I also found Blkbderfly's video review on there.

YouTube - Make Up For Ever HD Microfinish Blush Review

I can't wait to buy a couple now. Thank you!


----------



## shellyshells (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I got #7, I'm not in love with that particular color but I really adore the formula. It sticks & is easily workable! 

I'm hoping it hits stores soon! I have my eyes on #1, 12 & 14


----------



## Soundclash (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macgirl3121* 

 
_*I purchased First Kiss soley on the review* of TheAccidentalBeauty (YT name). I have not had a chance to use it yet. I can't post a link right now to YT. I'm @ work and YT is blocked because it's "not appropiate". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just wondering how you are liking first kiss so far I'm thinking of getting it to.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I saw them in the store on Friday. I think I'm lemming Truth or Dare. *rummages around in purse* I know I have a giftcard to Sephora somewhere around here.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I brought first kiss and #2 ( i cant remeber the name but its a purply pinkish tone) 

I recommend first kiss a a must have staple for any brown skinned girl (for reference im NC 50). It gives the perfect hint of a golden orange-ish peachy tone on my cheeks. Im 21 with the pores of a 52 year old (aka, my mom) and this product dosn't acentuate them and isn't sparkly.  It dries to a nice satin to matte finish. Its very buldable too. Honestly, I must reach for it every time I do my face!


----------



## amynicolaox (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I ADORE the HD blushers - I'm so impressed with them, I think I might even like them a bit better than the MAC Blushcremes which are amazing IMO. Obviously they are SO pigmented so be careful at how much you pump out - otherwise you'll waste soo much product!!  They kind of have a bit of a gel-like feel to them as well as creamy and theyabsorb into the skin & give a reallygorgeous natural flush/glow. Also these ones actually last ALL day - which is where other blushcremes have failed me - I can wear them for 12+ hours and still look as though I'm wearing blush. I like to apply them with a  MAC 109/187 type brush and then sometimes blend with my fingers as well - they blend really easily. I went back for 2 more I liked them so much so I have #4 Walk of Shame, #5 Nip Slip, #6 Quickie, #14 Star Struck!

I think #6 is a great everyday colour flattering on all skintones - def go get some


----------



## BKTrinVincy (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I bought #12 because I love orange blushes but I wasnt crazy about it. It looked kinda flat. I tried using it 3 times because I wanted to love it but I didnt. I exchanged it for the #45 Sephora brush


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I'm going to the MUFE boutique in NYC this Saturday to find a good shade. My mistake was ordering from the Sephora site and not being able to swatch. I'm thinking about #5 (Nip Slip), but I'm not sure. The product itself is great. The texture is smooth and it's natural but you def need to swatch before you buy.


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

You all have me wanting First Kiss so badly! I did pick up Caught in the Act #2 though, its a great blush and looks like a very natural flush. Also Nip Slip was flattering too.


----------



## malvales (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Oh I am lemming over #6 Quickie. Judging from the swatch, it would probably suit my skin color (NC42-43). But then #8 PDA looks pretty too for me. I am looking for the most natural color...


----------



## shimmergrass (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

i saw this at sephora yesterday, the bottles are tinyyyyyy and the pump has not much control and one squat takes out too much product.

on the other hand they are so pigmented and a beauty to blend!! 

if i get one i will probably change the container


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I went to my nearest Sephora and all the colors that were suggested here were sold out! Next on my list of Sephoras SOUTH BEACH!! I should hit up the MAC Pro Store while I'm out there too.


----------



## malvales (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Yeah i heard a lot of complaint about the pump that is hard to control. Maybe they should make it in tube instead? I like the idea of bottled blush though, but I don't want to waste product, too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmergrass* 

 
_i saw this at sephora yesterday, the bottles are tinyyyyyy and the pump has not much control and one squat takes out too much product.

on the other hand they are so pigmented and a beauty to blend!! 

if i get one i will probably change the container_


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Im head over freakin heels for these blushes. They are SO gorgeous!!!!
First, i must say you need so little they are so pigmented.
I love the elasticity of the formula. You dont have to worry about putting too much on in one spot as you can blend all your problems away. 
The colours are so nice, they look super natural.
I have no. 14 (apricote/peach colour) and have samples of no 1 (plum) and no. 2 (raspberry).
I got 14 as a gratis and while it looks nice on me, im more into plums/pinks. I wore the plum alone today and its SO nice on my pale ass self. When i was putting it on, i was a little scared thinking "oh no, im gonna look crazy". but i kept blending and its sooo nice. The raspberry is really nice too, but its even better when i mix it with the plum.
These are so awesome cause you can mix them with a gloss and wear it on your lips. The colour lasts so long.
Also, when the aqua cream shadows launch this june, you can mix those too and makes some super funky shades!

My only problem is that it hard to get the right amount out. i often find myself wasting product. 
Even so at that price, i dont mind. 
Totally in love.


----------



## malvales (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Mabelle, do you have FOTD pictures? I'd love to see those things on cheeks!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I swatched all of these at Sephora today. Sorry, didn't take pics. I spent way too much $$$ so I ended up not buying one today, but maybe tomorrow. Nip Slip is the one I want along with first kiss and one of the hot pink shades. I'm thinking maybe you can twist the top off and get the product that way? I know I'm going to waste product regardless b/c in playing with these, it came out better when I took more than needed, swirled it on the back of my hand and patted it onto my cheeckbones.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malvales* 

 
_Mabelle, do you have FOTD pictures? I'd love to see those things on cheeks!_

 
nope, but ill try to take some over the weekend


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I Want!


----------



## malvales (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I swatched Quickie at Sephora. And yes, I ended up with a lot of product with that pump thing. The color was so vibrant I was hesitating for a moment to put it on my cheek. It's like some color from oil painting. But when I did put it on, the color blended easily and it looked natural. But to my surprise I needed more product than I thought. Color (at least the one i tried on) was pretty subtle. It stayed on my cheeks for many hours but then it started to wear off by the end of the day.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I'm not usually a creme blush fan, but decided to try these. I bought #1 and #11 and I love them both. #1 is a plum/puruple color that blended in beautifully with my skin and can be adjusted to be a bright or subtle as I want. #11 is a rosewood brown that is very natural and has a little shimmer in it. It give my cheeks a nice flush look. I am very much debating going to Sephora tomorrow and buy some more before my coupon expires.


----------



## Snootus0722 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I checked these out last week, ITA on the pump.  so much product was wasted. I've been scraping the excess into a extra sample container for now.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Ladies, you CANNOT press down on the pump all the way. You need a drop the size of an ant. Therefore, you want to apply the slightest amount of pressure to the pump and a tiny drop will come out. That is all you need. Anything else, you're wasting product and if you put it on your face, you'll look like a clown.

I love #12 called first kiss and #2 Caught in the Act. I'm buying those this week.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Ladies, you CANNOT press down on the pump all the way. You need a drop the size of an ant. Therefore, you want to apply the slightest amount of pressure to the pump and a tiny drop will come out. That is all you need. Anything else, you're wasting product and if you put it on your face, you'll look like a clown.

I love #12 called first kiss and #2 Caught in the Act. I'm buying those this week._

 
That #2 is the BUSINESS!!! I love it!


----------



## shimmergrass (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

the color range is awesome. I want to grab before the sephora sale ends. 
decisions decision!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Now y'all know we need some brown girl swatches up in here!!!


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I got shade #14 Starstruck, and it is Divine! Yes the pump is a bit annoying because it's easy to waste so much product, but I read up on these before I purchased any, and I did get to swatch them in Sephora so I saw how easy it is to waste product but with a light hand you'll be fine. I'm NC40 for reference and I'm def going back to buy more of these they are awesome! Well pigmented, blend so easily, and last all day on me. I've been applying with my fingers then blending it in with a 182 buffer brush and it looks great! Def a great investment and #14 is a must have!!


----------



## malvales (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Whoever just bought the HD blush please share your picture! FOTD or just swatch on your cheeks. Oh pleeeese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I regret for not buying it while Sephora discount was still valid


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I will hun when mine arrives, but that might be like a few weeks later! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I live in Aus & i ordered them from the US! I can't waittt! i bought #2 and #8!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malvales* 

 
_Whoever just bought the HD blush please share your picture! FOTD or just swatch on your cheeks. Oh pleeeese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I regret for not buying it while Sephora discount was still valid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Malvales, I have swatches and review up on my blog for these blushes if you're interested in checking them out.  I really like them for the really good pigmentation and lasting power.  Hope this helps.


----------



## malvales (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

That is a great review, bumblebees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! Thanks, I enjoyed reading your blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My mind is set now, I'm gonna get one!!!!!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malvales* 

 
_That is a great review, bumblebees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! Thanks, I enjoyed reading your blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My mind is set now, I'm gonna get one!!!!!_

 
Np! I'm glad it was helpful.  Which color are you planning to pick up?


----------



## malvales (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I have been lemming over Quickie. Although First Kiss looks good,too. I may be go to Sephora again to try each of them!!!


----------



## lexielex (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malvales* 

 
_I have been lemming over Quickie. Although First Kiss looks good,too. I may be go to Sephora again to try each of them!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I went to sephora today and did the same thing, I picked up first kiss and will go back and get quickie. They are such beautiful colors. What brush is everyone using to apply?


----------



## shellyshells (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I picked up Quickie during the Sephora sale. Wish I got more though! I'm loving all the pinks, peaches & nudes but I'm not having much luck with the brighter colors. #s 1,2,3 looks sooo purty & I know one of them is _it_. I have samples of them but I just can't get the application right with any of these. It's a little frustrating cuz all the other ones look so darn perfect.


----------



## malvales (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

If I bought it, I would probably use my 130 brush.
How is First Kiss compared to Quickie? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lexielex* 

 
_I went to sephora today and did the same thing, I picked up first kiss and will go back and get quickie. They are such beautiful colors. What brush is everyone using to apply?_


----------



## lexielex (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

First Kiss is definately more peach while Quickie is a more light berryish(only way to describe how it looked to me)


----------



## sss215 (Apr 26, 2010)

I picked up samples  of Mat Velvet in #80 and Full coverage concealer in #18 and #20.  I think I am going to really love them. The colors match really well.  They are both dry to the touch and not sticky at all.  Full coverage under my eye is NOT moving!

Its raining and a little cool today, so I am not as oily.  The true test will be when the weather warms up again.  I have my fingers crossed that it all works out.  My other foundations do not work well in the spring and summer.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Sephora has the perfect blush for applying this stuff. I forgot the number, it's 46 I think. It's a flat top contour brush. Absolute perfection.


----------



## lexielex (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Sephora has the perfect blush for applying this stuff. I forgot the number, it's 46 I think. It's a flat top contour brush. Absolute perfection._

 
The SA tried it with MUFE stippling but I just apply with a contour brush works just fine for me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I hate stippling brushes. I know they are HG products for some, but I hate them. I find them useless and hard to work with.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 4, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I've just bought #2 and #12 from Wayne Goss's blog sale for £8.50 each. BARGAIN!!


----------



## vintageroses (May 4, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

^^ wow that's cheap. i just got mine in the mail! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I got #2 and #8!


----------



## Blushbaby (May 6, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_^^ wow that's cheap. i just got mine in the mail! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got #2 and #8! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I know! His blog sales are the best on the planet


----------



## Soundclash (May 6, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_That #2 is the BUSINESS!!! I love it!_

 
Number two is hands down the most flattering on my NW45 skin tone & the only one I actually bought.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (May 16, 2010)

I am NW35/40 and my PERFECTTTT match is Mat Velvet + 60!
I have to say, i am IN LOVEEE !
this blows my Studio Sculpt out of the waterr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i highly recommend!


----------



## Senoj (May 17, 2010)

Foundation Dupe

Hi All,

I'm an NC44 and C6 from Mac can anyone recommend  me a MUFE foundation in the HD liquid that would match me or comes close to my tone? Thanks a million.


----------



## jazmatazz (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Senoj* 

 
_Foundation Dupe

Hi All,

I'm an NC44 and C6 from Mac can anyone recommend  me a MUFE foundation in the HD liquid that would match me or comes close to my tone? Thanks a million._

 
Hi, I'm a MAC NC43 and MUFE HD in 153 was a good match for me. I'd use that as a starting point. The numbering system is kind of odd I will say. Also I found the MUFE HD page on Sephora's website found here: Sephora: MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Invisible Cover Foundation: Liquid Foundation
very helpful because it says the shade then the undertone. This helped a ton. Good luck!


----------



## Senoj (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_Hi, I'm a MAC NC43 and MUFE HD in 153 was a good match for me. I'd use that as a starting point. The numbering system is kind of odd I will say. Also I found the MUFE HD page on Sephora's website found here: Sephora: MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Invisible Cover Foundation: Liquid Foundation
very helpful because it says the shade then the undertone. This helped a ton. Good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! Did you go to Sephora and get matched up? Or did you just purchase the foundation? I'm being lazy because I don't want to go to Sephora and get matched up.


----------



## jazmatazz (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Senoj* 

 
_Thanks! Did you go to Sephora and get matched up? Or did you just purchase the foundation? I'm being lazy because I don't want to go to Sephora and get matched up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No prob. I went to Sephora and tried on in store and got samples first because it was hard to tell. I hate returning m/u and it's a pricey product so I tried on in store and used the samples a couple days to really figure it out. The lights in the store make every shade look okay haha so I don't trust them.

It's a really amazing product, unfortunately I had an allergic reaction to it but I loved the way it looked!


----------



## Senoj (May 18, 2010)

Ok cool. I didnt know they gave out samples. Thanks so much!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 19, 2010)

Just to help with shades in MUFE foundations: I believe I am NC45/50 in Mac and in MUFE HD I am 173 and #18 in Face and Body.


----------



## vintageroses (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 
_Hi, I'm a MAC NC43 and MUFE HD in 153 was a good match for me. I'd use that as a starting point. The numbering system is kind of odd I will say. Also I found the MUFE HD page on Sephora's website found here: Sephora: MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Invisible Cover Foundation: Liquid Foundation
very helpful because it says the shade then the undertone. This helped a ton. Good luck!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 
_Just to help with shades in MUFE foundations: I believe I am NC45/50 in Mac and in MUFE HD I am 173 and #18 in Face and Body._

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I live in Aus & can't get access to MUFE, but I want to try the foundation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & I'm NC45! Yays


----------



## lenchen (May 23, 2010)

I'm NC50 in MAC and I'm 177 in MUFE HD, 44 in face and body and #70 in MAT Velvet. I use number 14 and 16 in  the full coverage concealer. I love mufe foundations!!


----------



## Blushbaby (May 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lenchen* 

 
_I'm NC50 in MAC and I'm 177 in MUFE HD, 44 in face and body and #70 in MAT Velvet. I use number 14 and 16 in  the full coverage concealer. I love mufe foundations!!_

 
Same here!

NC50 in MAC
177 IN MUFE HD
#70 in Mat Velvet
14 in Full Coverage Concealer


----------



## lenchen (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Same here!

NC50 in MAC
177 IN MUFE HD
#70 in Mat Velvet
14 in Full Coverage Concealer_

 
wow that's cool! we're twins!


----------



## Face2Mac (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngellFace* 

 
_I got a sample of the mat velvet in 75 and LOVE it! It is the closest match to my actual skin color, MAC is ok, but this match is dead on. Anyway, my question is what powder should I use over it, I see Duo Mat and Velvet Finish. I've never used a liquid foundation, only the MAC Studio Fix powder so it's gonna be a whole new world for me. Btw, I prefer pressed powders to loose and my skin is very oily. Thanks_

 
Good question about what powder to use b/c I wonder what MUFE powder matches. 

I am just MUFE mat velvet in 75 and I love it except it leaves me oily in my T-ZONE, which is normal, but even my primer isn't working under it, but I love the coverage and color. I think I am mix 75 with 70 to make it a little more golden.


----------



## lenchen (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Good question about what powder to use b/c I wonder what MUFE powder matches. 

I am just MUFE mat velvet in 75 and I love it except it leaves me oily in my T-ZONE, which is normal, but even my primer isn't working under it, but I love the coverage and color. I think I am mix 75 with 70 to make it a little more golden._

 
mufe mattifying powder #36 is good.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 30, 2010)

Ok so apparently, I am NC45 since some of you ladies are NC50 and 177 in HD. I am 173 in HD so, that means I'm a shade lighter in Mac. Plus, I went back to Mac to today to find out which one I am. I always forget since I don't wear their foundations, obviously .


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 30, 2010)

Ive never tried a MAC foundation but in MUFE HD I'm 175. I have a sample but I need to get my hands on a bottle of this stuff.


----------



## aradhana (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_I am NW35/40 and my PERFECTTTT match is Mat Velvet + 60!
I have to say, i am IN LOVEEE !
this blows my Studio Sculpt out of the waterr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i highly recommend!_

 
i use the same mac foundation as you -- i will def try out the #60 mufe mat velvet next time i have a chance, as sometimes i feel that the mac one is good, but could be better...


----------



## BellaGemma (Jun 1, 2010)

MUFE HD foundation swatches in shades *128, 127, 125*. These colors would suit MAC *nc35, nc37, nc 40*, and maybe *nc30/nc42* as well. For reference, I am nc37-40 and 128 matches me pretty well.








​


----------



## devin (Jun 1, 2010)

I am MAC nc45 and in MUFE I wear:

hd: 173
hd concealer(which I love): 360, could wear 355 if I wanted a more of a highlighted look under eye
matte velvet +: 70(my favorite foundation, love how smooth it goes on)
duo mat powder: 14(which is a tad dark, but wore really well)
lift concealer: 4


----------



## Tatyiona (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm a NC45 in studio tech i went to try MUFE HD today I'm a perfect 173 the 170 was a bit too light and the 175 was way too dark and red


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 9, 2010)

Has anyone tried their primer?  I use it and like it better than smashbox.


----------



## Notorious19 (Jun 10, 2010)

^^^ I've been meaning to pick up the primer to test it out. I might do that this weekend. I also want to try out the HD Blush in #1 (at least I think that's the number...it's the deep purple one). Time to venture out to other things in the line besides the eyeshadows.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_^^^ I've been meaning to pick up the primer to test it out. I might do that this weekend. I also want to try out the HD Blush in #1 (at least I think that's the number...it's the deep purple one). Time to venture out to other things in the line besides the eyeshadows._

 
i have a sample of that one and its really pretty.  #11 is really good too. more neutral on NW45/nc50 and above skin.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Jun 10, 2010)

I have the HD blush in #1 and #11 and they are both beautiful on my NW45/47 - Mat velvet #80 skin. They are both very natural, especially #11. I like wearing them with out foundation sometimes, they blend so well you only notice the glow and they brighten up your face. I want #2 and the dark corally one called first kiss.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nonchalantbeaut* 

 
_I have the HD blush in #1 and #11 and they are both beautiful on my NW45/47 - Mat velvet #80 skin. They are both very natural, especially #11. I like wearing them with out foundation sometimes, they blend so well you only notice the glow and they brighten up your face. I want #2 and the dark corally one called first kiss._

 
yes!  I am Mat velvet #80  and they are beautiful on.  i still have the samples and a little goes along way.


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 12, 2010)

Love love LOVE MUFE Aqua Creams. They remain my absolute favorite product. Love the HD blushes and the HD powder. I'm not a huge fan of the foundation (die hard Shu Uemura girl), but that's not a slam against their quality. Also LOVE the primers and color correctors. You can put them under foundation, on top of foundation... mix WITH moisturizers and foundations to change the hue or colors. Stuff is just amazing.


----------



## Senoj (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a question, has anyone tried the pan stick Mufe foundations? If so, how was it?


----------



## jazmatazz (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_Love love LOVE MUFE Aqua Creams. They remain my absolute favorite product. Love the HD blushes and the HD powder. I'm not a huge fan of the foundation (die hard Shu Uemura girl), but that's not a slam against their quality. Also LOVE the primers and color correctors. You can put them under foundation, on top of foundation... mix WITH moisturizers and foundations to change the hue or colors. Stuff is just amazing._

 
Hi Ingenue,

Which aqua creams have you tried and would recommend? Sephora has a nice set right now with 2 aqua creams (warm beige and taupe I think), smoky lash mascara and two eyeliners. I've been eyeing it


----------



## j4lyphe (Jul 5, 2010)

As much as I love the finish of my Matte Velvet, the colour is too dark for me (#80 for MAC NW45 skintone). After awhile when the oils from my skin mix with the foundation (I have oily skin), the colour turns red on me making my face look a lot darker than my neck and chest. I wish they made a colour between #75 (too light for the peripherals of my face) and #80- that would be my perfect colour. I have the same problem with the HD foundation- the #178 is too yellow but the #180 is too dark. I am NOT one to buy 2 foundies and mix them- I'm just too lazy for that LOL. I wanna try NARS sheer glow/matte to see if I can get a better colour match...But apart from that I love MUFE eye shadows and their Smoky Lash mascara. I think I might just have to try their HD blushes lol


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey ladies,

I am contemplating starting to get MUFE eye shadows and I was wondering what shadows do you all feel are must-haves from the line?


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 28, 2010)

I really like the Aqua Cremes. I bought number 11 because I'm on a gold kick right now but the blue, green, teal, orange, and pink ones would all be flipping gorgeous. 

The flashcolour palette is pricey, but I hear it's worth it. And my friend raves about their pigments, I think she just has a maroon coloured one. 

I really want to try their cream HD blushes, colour recs?


----------



## devin (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_Hey ladies,

I am contemplating starting to get MUFE eye shadows and I was wondering what shadows do you all feel are must-haves from the line?_

 
I have swatches on pages 1, 2 and 3 of this thread: MUFE

I also added the site descriptions:

If you like neutrals 28 is a beautiful brown, similar to saddle, but with much more pigment and a little deeper. matte medium warm brown

161 is a beautiful brick red with brown tones. Matte Cinnamon 

166 is gorgeous!!! It is a really deep, dark chocolate brown that almost looks black...loves it! Matte Espresso 

128 is a pretty light peachy color. Copper Fawn(sheen)

13 is a light rusty color brown which would look great on the lid or as a blending color in the crease. matte warm brown

5 is a great coral color. matte vibrant coral

49 is a wine red matte that I use a lot! It looks great with pinks and mauves! deep plum wine

306 is a nice pale golden highlight with shimmer. 

If you like bold colors of course the infamous 92(beautiful royal purple) is a must have. matte brilliant purple

72-turquoise. matte vibrant turquoise

75-super bold, bright pink. I love it on lips and cheeks as well. Their eyeshadows double as blushes. bright fuschia pink

I absolutely love oranges especially on the cheeks and 18 is a true matte orange with lots of pigment! vibrant matte orange

I also love 160 which is similar to Mac fig 1, but better! Matte Dark Purple 

60 is a true matte navy that looks beautiful with green, teals, purples and grays.

I am nc45 for reference. HTH!


----------



## DaniCakes (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I bought number 2 and 3 today and I absolutely loooooove them!!!! I'm going back tomorrow to pick up First Kiss. Loves them!!!!!


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I didn't pay any mind to these blushes till I watched Wayne Goss talk about them on Youtube. From his vid, I wanted to get #2, #3, and #12. I ordered #2 online and loved it immediately, but when I swatched #12 in Sephora, it was just "meh" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So next time I go to Sephora to pick up some more Illamasqua I will get #3. Y'all are right too, just a small drop for both cheeks. This stuff will last me a while.


----------



## DaniCakes (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

So is # 12 a thumbs up or thumbs down?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I didn't pay any mind to these blushes till I watched Wayne Goss talk about them on Youtube. From his vid, I wanted to get #2, #3, and #12. I ordered #2 online and loved it immediately, but when I swatched #12 in Sephora, it was just "meh" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So next time I go to Sephora to pick up some more Illamasqua I will get #3. Y'all are right too, just a small drop for both cheeks. This stuff will last me a while._


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I bought #3 and #1 a couple of months ago too. So now I have 4 off them. Good times! Those are the shades that suit me best.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_So is # 12 a thumbs up or thumbs down?_

 
For me, it is a thumbs down. It's apricot color looked fake on me when I swatched it. I'd prefer it be either more orange, or more coral.


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_So is # 12 a thumbs up or thumbs down?_

 
Going by your avatar, it'll suit you just fine IMO.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

IMO if you like MAC Peaches blush, you'll like the shade of #12


----------



## DaniCakes (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD blushes*

I was getting ready to buy #12, and it reminded me of Optimistic Orange by MAC, only in liquid form instead of cream. So, I might pick it up this weekend. It's so hard to resist. I got the MUFE lipgloss trio and I love the colors. They are a bit sheer, but excellent over lipstick.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am hooked on their shadows/blush powders now.  i went to the store and hauled a few.  in total love!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 22, 2010)

*LOVE* the HD Blush in #10. If you didn't care for #12 and thought it was a bit much, go for 10. Looks very natural, almost like you're radiating a glow from inside instead of wearing blush, or at least that's how it looks on my tanned skin. I'm normally an NW45 but I might be closer to NW50 right now.

I'm also pretty fond of #2, and I think I may go back for #1. I'm still working through the samples... a tiny bit goes a long way. Not pressing all the way down on the pump is key. I balked at the price a little, but they will last you forever so long as you don't " go ham" when pressing the pump.


I finally got my hands on #9 eyeshadow a long while back, and it's gorge! Perfect companion to the infamous #92.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Dec 11, 2010)

i got few questions about these: yes i know i could just go into the store and get matched up, and i plan to, but i want to talk to those who already have the items i'm looking for.

*MUFE HD Microperfecting Primer in #4 (Caramel) and #6 (Yellow):* anyone use these? does the #6 really lighten your skin?? are they worth it???

*MUFE HD Foundation: *Any NW50's tried this?? what's your MUFE HD equivalent? Temptalia says 180 and 185 are the MUFE equivalents to MAC SF in NW50? is she right?

*MUFE HD Elixir: *a must have or not?

  	thanks in advance!


----------



## Ms.O (Dec 12, 2010)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> i got few questions about these: yes i know i could just go into the store and get matched up, and i plan to, but i want to talk to those who already have the items i'm looking for.
> 
> *MUFE HD Microperfecting Primer in #4 (Caramel) and #6 (Yellow):* anyone use these? does the #6 really lighten your skin?? are they worth it???
> 
> ...


	I pretty much don't have an answer to any of your questions because the Primer I wear #1, I have never tried #4 or #6.

  	The only thing I was going to tell you is you can go to http://hd-generation.com (skip the video, unless you want to watch it) and look at the model shades you might see one or two that are close to your shade and when you go to the store you can get samples in those shades.  I matched my shade by looking at the swatches on Temptalia & KarlaSugar, and they gave me an idea of what it looked like.  Then I went to the hd website and found two models that looked close to my shade and I went to sephora and got samples, and tried them out.  Then went to the MUFE boutique at The Venetian just to make sure.  It took me about 1 week but I ended up with the perfect shade for winter #177, now when summer comes I will start the process all over again but I don't think it will be as hard as it was in the beginning.

  	I have the HD Elixar I haven't used it yet, so I don't know if it's a must have or not.

  	Good Luck


----------



## lenchen (Dec 12, 2010)

hi  I just found out that MUFE discontinued the full cover concealer in #16. Does anyone have any idea where I find find one? thank you!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 15, 2010)

lenchen said:


> hi  I just found out that MUFE discontinued the full cover concealer in #16. Does anyone have any idea where I find find one? thank you!


	the MUFE boutique in NYC still have several full cover concealers in shade #16 left even though it's  discontinued. The price is 40% off.


----------



## thatssojessy (Mar 5, 2011)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> i got few questions about these: yes i know i could just go into the store and get matched up, and i plan to, but i want to talk to those who already have the items i'm looking for.
> 
> *MUFE HD Microperfecting Primer in #4 (Caramel) and #6 (Yellow):* anyone use these? does the #6 really lighten your skin?? are they worth it???
> 
> ...


  	For the foundation, I use NW50 and it really does depend. If your skin is more of a true brown, kind of on par with coffee, then go with the 185. If you have more yellow undertones however, go with the 180. I tried the 185 and I felt that it was too dark for me because I do have a bit of yellow in my skin.

  	Hope this helps. I hope I explained it well enough!


----------

